# java.util.Formatter



## siba (20. Sep 2005)

Hallo!

Was mache ich falsch? Nach untenstehendem Code erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.util.MissingFormatArgumentException: Format specifier 'b'
	at java.util.Formatter.format(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.Formatter.format(Unknown Source)
	at Formatieren.main(Formatieren.java:9)


Was habe ich vergessen?



```
import java.util.Formatter;

public class Formatieren {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		boolean b = false;
		StringBuilder s = new StringBuilder();
		Formatter f = new Formatter(s);
		f.format("Der Wert ist: %b");
		System.out.print(s);
	}
}
```


----------



## Roar (20. Sep 2005)

du musst dem Formatter auch schon sagen, durch was er das %b ersetzen soll :S


----------



## siba (20. Sep 2005)

Das verstehe ich nicht!?!? Ich wollte, dass er false ausgibt! Wo sollte ich das :S hinschreiben?


----------



## Roar (20. Sep 2005)

:S ist ein smiley :?
wenn du willst dass er false ausgibt musst du ihm das auch sagen, der kann ja nicht hellsehen :?
f.format("Der Wert ist: %b", false);


----------



## meez (20. Sep 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der kann ja nicht hellsehen :?



Nicht...Die Pfeife...Ich werd nie mehr einen Formatter benutzen!!  :noe:


----------

